# Best Kibble (for Moyen if it matters)



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

The best food is the one that your dog does well on. Does she have any tummy issues? Skin or ear issues? It really depends on the dog. 

I have fed raw, cooked, canned and kibble either on their own or a combination of all ways, but recently have had to take my four off the high protein holistic kibbles because of chronic digestion and UTI issues.

I chose three brands that they do well on: Precise Naturals, Purina Beyond and Hills Ideal Balance (yes, really!). No longer have tummy issues since lowering protein and fat and tummies and head pooper-scooper are happier! I'm able to rotate for variety. I do feed ⅔ dry to ⅓ canned. 

I know most people look down on Purina and Hills but the dogs look just as beautiful and skin, ears, etc are in great shape as well. And as an added bonus I'm not spending $60-90 per bag. 

Anyway, choose a brand and a food that looks good to you and try it. The worst thing you'll have to do is switch.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

GraceFam -- Poodle size and food brand have no correlation. Just find a food manufactured by a good company that has not had recalls, that your dog likes, and fits with your budget and you should be fine. Champion Foods (Orijen and Acana) are great for all size dogs if your dog likes it and it does well on it. Sunny does well on Acana; Orijen is a little rich for him. Go to Dog Food Advisor and look at various reviews and find something that works for you -- I would not worry about the size of your poodle.


----------



## GraceFam (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok thanks! Will do!


----------

